# Exterior Colours ( US/Canada)



## tekmo (Nov 30, 2013)

*Exterior Colors (US/Canada)*

Confirmed color choices:


IBIS WHITE
BRILLIANT BLACK
BRILLIANT RED
GLACIER WHITE METALLIC
DAKOTA GREY METALLIC
ICE SILVER METALLIC
LOTUS GREY METALLIC
MONSOON GREY METALLIC
SHIRAZ RED METALLIC
SCUBA BLUE METALLIC
PHANTOM BLACK PEARL EFFECT
MISANO RED PEARL EFFECT
DAYTONA GREY PEARL EFFECT

What color will you choose? I am going with Daytona Grey Pearl


----------



## tagsvags (Nov 25, 2005)

My last four cars all VW groupe have been black. So the logical choice for me is ICE SILVER METALLIC.


----------



## VWNCC (Jan 12, 2010)

Scuba Blue FTW!


----------



## BrutusA3 (Jul 10, 2013)

lots of variations on Grey, interesting. Can someone put some color chips in this thread, would be nice to see the name of the color and the actual color.

B.


----------



## BrutusA3 (Jul 10, 2013)

lots of variations on Grey, interesting. Can someone put some color chips in this thread, would be nice to see the name of the color and the actual color.

B.


----------



## MaX PL (Apr 10, 2006)

we should do a roundup of all those colors on euro models out now.


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

One or two of those will probably be S3 exclusives, but otherwise, that's about what I expected to see. Ergo, it's what the UK gets.

I'm glad it's Scuba Blue in place of Estoril Blue. I'm also disappointed to see that we got gimped on Beluga Brown in favor of... another goddamn grey.

:banghead:

Edit: I don't dislike Daytona Grey, but it's "more of the same" for me, coming from a Platinum Grey car. They may actually force me to buy a black car as a result of there being no better option for me.

Daytona Grey:


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

Err... I read Scuba Blue but saw Sepang Blue. Fail on my part, and fail on Audi's part. The boldest color is Misano Red, and that's a damn shame.

What's the source of confirmation that those colors apply to the US as well?


----------



## .:Ru4dubn¿ (Mar 14, 2012)

I'm thinking grey for my S3…..but dang, that's a lot of choices.


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

Also, in light of these drab colors, could you also ask your source how long after intro it will be before Exclusive is available, and at what up charge? If I wanted another damn grey car, I'd keep my current car. If I want orange, I'll order an actual orange rather than the washed out red that is Misano Red.

Guess I'll be gutting my list of options in order to put the money toward a color that doesn't blow.

... still not convinced until I see an AoA color list, but I am expecting much the same as what's shown here. Even just throwing in Beluga Brown would pacify me.


----------



## nickjs1984 (Jul 30, 2009)

Most definitely Shiraz Red here. Though I'd love to see it in Volcano Red....


----------



## Chimera (Jul 6, 2002)

Monsoon on this model is looking pretty good: http://www.autoweb.co.uk/used-cars/audi/a3/14684388


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

BrutusA3 said:


> lots of variations on Grey, interesting. Can someone put some color chips in this thread, would be nice to see the name of the color and the actual color.
> 
> B.


I set out to find reasonably sized color chips, but I can't seem to blow them up on the audi.co.uk site. Next best thing: the A3 configure tool on audi.co.uk.

http://configurator.audi.co.uk/controller?next=exterior-page&mandant=accx-uk

That's every color claimed to be confirmed for the US market, except Daytona Grey. Daytona Grey seems to be the replacement for Beluga Brown. Of all the greys, I like Daytona the best, so at least they are giving us the best grey option. It's like choosing between a giant douche and a turd sandwich, sadly. :laugh:

They call their base white Amalfi white, but I have to imagine it's basically Ibis White.


----------



## tekmo (Nov 30, 2013)

Dan Halen said:


> Also, in light of these drab colors, could you also ask your source how long after intro it will be before Exclusive is available, and at what up charge? If I wanted another damn grey car, I'd keep my current car. If I want orange, I'll order an actual orange rather than the washed out red that is Misano Red.
> 
> Guess I'll be gutting my list of options in order to put the money toward a color that doesn't blow.
> 
> ... still not convinced until I see an AoA color list, but I am expecting much the same as what's shown here. Even just throwing in Beluga Brown would pacify me.


No idea about Exclusives, all Metallic and Pearl colors listed above are @ $800CAN.


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

tekmo said:


> No idea about Exclusives, all Metallic and Pearl colors listed above are @ $800CAN.


Yeah, that's about in line with the price premiums for all of those colors in the UK as well.

I'll still hold out hope for AoA to select a couple different colors when they finally tell us something about the cars the day before they go intransit inland in March.:laugh: 

In the meantime, I think I'm sort of feeling Shiraz Red. It's almost maroon to my colorblind eyes, and that's my alma mater's color... so maybe it's okay.



















Not sure it's really what I had in mind longer term, but I have some time to convince myself that it's acceptable.


----------



## VWNCC (Jan 12, 2010)

Dan Halen said:


> Err... I read Scuba Blue but saw Sepang Blue. Fail on my part, and fail on Audi's part. The boldest color is Misano Red, and that's a damn shame.
> 
> What's the source of confirmation that those colors apply to the US as well?


Heyhey Scuba Blue FTW!!!! 

This is Scuba Blue:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dhD7uSu1Ex4



Anyways, I wouldn't be surprised if they offer Sepang Blue for the S3.


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

VWNCC said:


> Heyhey Scuba Blue FTW!!!!
> 
> This is Scuba Blue:
> 
> ...


You know... I saw a Scuba Blue A4 on the lot a while back (I've already been stopping by rather frequently to see the more uncommon colors in case they are available to us). It was what the Car Lounge would call "poverty spec," and maybe it would look better on a higher trim car- but I have my doubts. When I saw it, I saw a very cheap feeling color. It didn't have much depth or luster to it. I found Estoril Blue to be much more attractive, though neither color did much for me. Estoril is very sharp; it's just not my thing. That's why I initially acted happy to see Scuba take the place of Estoril, that is until I got a hold of myself and and realized I was thinking Sepang Blue as I was reading Scuba Blue.

I don't want to call tekmo a liar, but I just need to sit back and chill a bit, knowing that the US colors may well be slightly different. Also, it's worth keeping the following in mind, straight from the AoA press release last month at the LA Auto Show, in regard to the US S3:



AoA Presser said:


> Alu-optic exterior mirror housings and the sill strips catch the eye on the flanks of the four-door sedan. The rear bumper has been redesigned, and a subtle spoiler lip provides an aesthetic design feature at the top of the trunk lid. The rear lights predominantly employ LED technology. The platinum gray diffuser has an aluminum-look double bar and four ribs. It encloses the exhaust system’s four oval tailpipes with their chrome tips. Among the twelve paint finishes are the exclusive Panther black and Sepang blue. S3 badges adorn the rear and the front.


----------



## VWNCC (Jan 12, 2010)

Dan Halen said:


> You know... I saw a Scuba Blue A4 on the lot a while back (I've already been stopping by rather frequently to see the more uncommon colors in case they are available to us). It was what the Car Lounge would call "poverty spec," and maybe it would look better on a higher trim car- but I have my doubts. When I saw it, I saw a very cheap feeling color. It didn't have much depth or luster to it. I found Estoril Blue to be much more attractive, though neither color did much for me. Estoril is very sharp; it's just not my thing. That's why I initially acted happy to see Scuba take the place of Estoril, that is until I got a hold of myself and and realized I was thinking Sepang Blue as I was reading Scuba Blue.
> 
> I don't want to call tekmo a liar, but I just need to sit back and chill a bit, knowing that the US colors may well be slightly different. Also, it's worth keeping the following in mind, straight from the AoA press release last month at the LA Auto Show, in regard to the US S3:
> 
> [/COLOR]


It might just not fit the A4 well. I have seen it on the A5 and the TT and I think they both looked very nice. Anyways, doesn't matter lol...


----------



## brennok (Jun 5, 2007)

The Dakota Grey looks better in the picture. On the Audi UK site it looks like it has brown in it. It could be my monitor though since it isn't extremely accurate color wise.


----------



## tekmo (Nov 30, 2013)

A3 Daytona Gray


----------



## Leke (Jul 29, 2013)

In order: Misano Red, Glacier White or Daytona Grey.


----------



## Travis Grundke (May 26, 1999)

I'm surprised there's no Estoril or Sepang Blue. Scuba is a bit too "electric" for my tastes and while Daytona and Monsoon are nice, I'm tiring of the greys and blacks.


----------



## tekmo (Nov 30, 2013)

Does anyone have any experience with maintaining Daytona Gray?

I currently have Phantom Black and Brilliant Black before that - never again.


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

tekmo said:


> Does anyone have any experience with maintaining Daytona Gray?
> 
> I currently have Phantom Black and Brilliant Black before that - never again.


Any of the greys will be infinitely easier to maintain than Brilliant Black and much, much easier to maintain than Phantom Black. 

It will still tattle on you if you're not washing properly, but it will have the ability to “hide" minor imperfections better than either of the blacks. Honestly, I think a grey such as Daytona is probably one of the most rewarding colors for a hobby detailer to own; it's not painstaking to maintain but, if cared for properly, can look really sharp.


----------



## Boosted 01 R (Feb 10, 2013)

IBIS WHITE or GLACIER WHITE METALLIC....... I guess I'm just boring lol


----------



## .:Ru4dubn¿ (Mar 14, 2012)

tekmo said:


> A3 Daytona Gray
> 
> ...


Nice! I like that.


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

It is quite nice...

http://forums.fourtitude.com/showth...-or-white)&p=82409005&viewfull=1#post82409005


----------



## davewg (Jul 30, 2001)

Dan Halen said:


> Yeah, that's about in line with the price premiums for all of those colors in the UK as well.
> 
> I'll still hold out hope for AoA to select a couple different colors when they finally tell us something about the cars the day before they go intransit inland in March.:laugh:
> 
> ...


If that's Shiraz Red I think I'm sold. Really liking that. Its different then what you see everyday (silver, blue, red, white, black).


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

Yeah, it's growing on me... quickly.


----------



## ChrisFu (Jun 9, 2012)

tekmo said:


> Does anyone have any experience with maintaining Daytona Gray?
> 
> I currently have Phantom Black and Brilliant Black before that - never again.


Great choice, still looks good when a black car with equivalent dirt/spotting would look terrible. Takes buffing well and you can always tell when it has been freshly washed.


----------



## BrutusA3 (Jul 10, 2013)

ChrisFu said:


> Great choice, still looks good when a black car with equivalent dirt/spotting would look terrible. Takes buffing well and you can always tell when it has been freshly washed.


I have a carbon grey TSX which is basically the same color as this photo below and it really hides dirt well, scratches as well, works well here in New England. Black scares me, look great when perfectly washed but every other time I am just thinking I need to clean that. I would go for this color again except have already owned it, so might get the scuba blue or red. But those are not safe choices IMO, the safer more conservative approach that I know looks good or the flashy choice...hmmm.










Scuba blue I think:









At the end of the day the Grey looks good and can still look good without showing a million dirt things.

B.


----------



## nickjs1984 (Jul 30, 2009)

davewg said:


> If that's Shiraz Red I think I'm sold. Really liking that. Its different then what you see everyday (silver, blue, red, white, black).


When I had been considering a CLA (before pricing one out and really thinking about that interior), I was sold on Northern Lights Violet. This isn't anywhere near as purple, but I love that it's got some in it. I agree that it's not a color you'll see in as much abundance and I like that it's flashy enough to not make me feel too bad about giving up the current copper colored S60.


----------



## Chimera (Jul 6, 2002)

I liked the shiraz initially, have owned a mica red mk2 gti and always wanted a mulberry mk3 gti. But, I have to remind myself that it's awfully close to a burgundy color which I swore to never own. Maybe that'll change as more photos become available, the few I've seen online of A3 2dr's don't do much for me. I'll be curious to see how it looks with black/grey elements (grill surround, wheels).


----------



## davewg (Jul 30, 2001)

Chimera said:


> I liked the shiraz initially, have owned a mica red mk2 gti and always wanted a mulberry mk3 gti. But, I have to remind myself that it's awfully close to a burgundy color which I swore to never own. Maybe that'll change as more photos become available, the few I've seen online of A3 2dr's don't do much for me. I'll be curious to see how it looks with black/grey elements (grill surround, wheels).


The last burgundy car was my mother's 1980s something Pontiac Phoenix (remember those disasters on wheels). The Shiraz looks to me a whole lot better than that pig ever did.


----------



## Rudy_H (Jul 6, 2012)

BrutusA3 said:


> Scuba blue I think:


Ya I am tossed between these two too.

I have Nordschleife Grey on my Genesis Coupe, and I dunno when I compare it to the black, white, silver, red that I see mostly on the road...it doesn't seem to give it the same kind of class as the grey does it seems in my opinion

...dark tint + dark rims nicely lowered makes it perfect for me IMO

In my S4 days, I was always envious of not finding a Nogaro Blue, so there is a bit of an attachment on getting something *like it* on the S3


----------



## VWNCC (Jan 12, 2010)

Rudy_H said:


> Ya I am tossed between these two too.
> 
> I have Nordschleife Grey on my Genesis Coupe, and I dunno when I compare it to the black, white, silver, red that I see mostly on the road...it doesn't seem to give it the same kind of class as the grey does it seems in my opinion
> 
> ...




This is probably Sepang Blue.


----------



## livestrong191 (Nov 18, 2013)

I wish they offered Volcano red


----------



## livestrong191 (Nov 18, 2013)

livestrong191 said:


> I wish they offered Volcano red


Like this


http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5789929-Misano-Red-meets-Volcano-Red


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

livestrong191 said:


> Like this
> 
> 
> http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5789929-Misano-Red-meets-Volcano-Red


I could really get on board with that.


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

VWNCC said:


> This is probably Sepang Blue.


It's close enough to pass muster, at least.

http://fourtitude.com/news/audi_exc...usive-sepang-blue-s5-in-stock-at-sunset-audi/


----------



## DaLeadBull (Feb 15, 2011)

http://fourtitude.com/galleries/?c=show_album;p=Design/Paint%20Colors


----------



## EZ (Jun 22, 1999)

Colors shown below from the iPad app for those looking for "color chips", not that they exactly match those in the first post: Brilliant black, Brilliant Red, Beluga Brown metallic, Dakota Gray metallic, Glacier White metallic, Ice Silver metallic, Monsoon Gray metallic, Scuba Blue metallic, Shiraz Red metallic and Phantom Black Pearl.


----------



## MikeyLikesVW (Feb 20, 2001)

*What the what?*

I thought the press release from LA confirmed Sepang Blue?! I really had my heart set on it- that sucks. And do we really need three different grays?


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

MikeyLikesVW said:


> I thought the press release from LA confirmed Sepang Blue?! I really had my heart set on it- that sucks. And do we really need three different grays?


Don't lose hope yet. Yes, the LA release said we'd get Sepang on the S3.


----------



## ProjectA3 (Aug 12, 2005)

Estoril Blue will be available on the S3. At least it was about a month ago when audi accidentally put the colors/options up in our dealer order system.

the colors that stuck out to me were Misano Red, Brilliant Red and Estoril Blue as the brightest for the S3. Scuba blue is A3 only and not S3 which really bummed me out.

I so hope they offer exclusive as an option because i think i want Nardo Grey, or Nogaro Blue. They NEED to make these cars in bright colors to set it apart from the rest of the white/grey/black German norm.


----------



## VWNCC (Jan 12, 2010)

ProjectA3 said:


> Scuba blue is A3 only and not S3 which really bummed me out.


This is actually one reason why I decided to not wait for the S3.


----------



## EZ (Jun 22, 1999)

ProjectA3 said:


> They NEED to make these cars in bright colors to set it apart from the rest of the white/grey/black German norm.


Agreed. The first S3 posted on Fourtitiude was Imola Yellow and it was wonderful.


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

EZ said:


> Agreed. The first S3 posted on Fourtitiude was Imola Yellow and it was wonderful.


Believe that was just an A3. Regardless, I didn't really feel it. I agree that it needs to be available in bright hues, but maybe not yellow.


----------



## davewg (Jul 30, 2001)

Dan Halen said:


> Believe that was just an A3. Regardless, I didn't really feel it. I agree that it needs to be available in bright hues, but maybe not yellow.



In my 20s I wanted a yellow Corrado G60. Wound up with green, and it was a relief not to have that bright a color.

Still, that Shiraz, or frankly any of the blues would work nicely.


----------

